# Egg Share At IVF Wales (previously CARU)



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just wanted to say hello to you all      and was also wondering if any of you are waiting to start the egg share programme!! love jo xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Jo

I'm not on the egg share programme but wanted to say welcome to the CARU section.  

Sally x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for your reply sally    love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didn;t know they did egg share

this must be new

when are you starting hun?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi kara, yes it is new hun in fact it hasn't even started yet im waiting for a phone call to start. when i went to see them they were just sorting out all the paperwork so hopefully it wont be that much longer. I think it will be a huge success as at my old clinic were absolutely heaving with patients it makes it so much easier for people who want IVF but can't afford it! love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news as caru are brill

do you mind me asking how much is will be?

the staff are fab ive had all my tx there


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

when i saw janet evans she said about 600 just for drugs at my old clinic i didnt have to pay for the drugs but i had to pay for other stuff which amounted to more or less the same figure im really looking forward to getting started!! are you having treatment at the moment hun? love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

£600 now thats great i have always thought i may do that one day

yeah im on the 2ww now after having fet on thursday, so are they matching you now

caru is changing all the time.......for the better i will add

i see you had hydros me to, i had one removed and the other clipped, did you have your ops here?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have my fingers crossed for you hun the 2ww is so hard!! yeah i had all my investigations and operations done at CARU, i only went to another clinic for egg share as CARU didn't do it and now they do i went straight back their like a shot yipppeeee!! hopefully you will be one of the success stories to come from CARU in fact im sure you will be! sending you millions of       for your 2ww keep me posted love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did they suggest you have your tubes totally removed rather that stay clipped

i have heard lots of success from caru hun

a friend of mine gave birth 2 weeks ago to a boy he is lovely


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah they suggested having them removed because even though they were clipped so no fluid could escape they were so big the surgeon said it could have caused my uterus to contract therefore interfearing with implantation, he also said that having them removed has been proven to help in IVF whereas having them clipped hasn't, my only regret is that i didn't have it done sooner, but then there are no certainties with any fertility treatment. thats really good news about your friend having a healthy baby boy! lets hope this is our year to have our precious babies. Its so nice when you hear success stories as it makes you believe that IVF really does work!!! how are you coping on your 2ww i found it so hard on all of my attempts your up one minute and down the next love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i hate the 2ww but im staying postive and at the same time planning for next go lol

what will be wil be

the only reason they didn't remove my other tube and clipped it instead was cause its stuck to my colon.

who did your immune testing?

im on clexane this time to as i have miscarried twice now


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

im sorry to hear about your miscarrages    good girl for staying positive and don't be thinking about your next go as im sure this go will turn out good for you!! i had my immune testing done at my local GP surgery. i have to log off now as im about to travel home from my sisters who lives in northampton, i shall log on as soon as my new modem arrives as mine is broke hopefully will be tomorrow! keep positive and take care love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope to chat soon hun


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya Kara, how you doing hun? hope you are feeling ok hopefully this two week wait won't drag for you to much longer! my modem still haven't bloody arrived so im using my mums pc   . I rang CARU today to see if their was any news on when the egg share was going to start but they are still waiting on paperwork etc!! I was told to ring back in 3 weeks im getting so inpatient i just want to start my TX!!! how much does it cost for a private cycle of IVF at CARU? love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im ok apart from aches and pains

tx cost 2300 i think plus drugs which you can ask your gp to fund or get um online as they are cheaper

around 3 k all in


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks thats something i might look into if the egg share doesn't start soon, glad your feeling ok hun xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

where in your cycle are you?

is 3 weeks deffo?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

My period's due on 9th sep, i was really hoping to have started buy then but thats not going to happen now. yeah they said to ring them in 3 weeks but its not deffinate that the paperwork will be through by then and they said something about moving floors so it could take even longer, i just hate not knowing whats going on. xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Great news! i rang CARU yesterday and all the paper work is in place for the egg share to start they are only waiting for the pricing figures then its all systems go yippeeee!! hopefully it won't be much longer now! Hi Kara if you read this i just wanted to say how sorry i am for your bfn    only just come back on line so only just found out i have had so many problems with my pc but its all sorted now. hope your doing ok love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Joan how exciting! And your the pioneer in CARU!  Keep us informed because I don't know if it may become an important option for the future.  Wishing you every success for the future and your BFP X


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks scouse     when i had my appointment their was me and another couple waiting to start so hopefully by the time we do start their will be lots more couples having egg share to, i can see it being a great success!! have you had any treatment? love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats brilliant news and thank you for your kind words

im hoping to start again in jan


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Jo I'm about to start cycle 2 at CARU had cycle 1 at LWC in Cardiff.  First time embies weren't great quality so it may be an avenue we have to explore in the future!
Kara sending you every once of luck for a successful cycle in Jan X  You'll have a great Xmas!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

Do you have to be under 35 for egg share?  Is that right? I think I read that somewhere, not sure.

Andi


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah Andi I think you're right to donate but don't think there is an age limit to receive That maybe an option for the future  We seem to penalised for being 'old' and 'infertile' but got to keep putting one front in front of the other.... every journey starts with a single step X


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Kara hope your ok good luck with your cycle in jan hun!!, Hi scouse I had all my cycles at LWC cardiff, none have been succesfull thats why im trying somewhere else. i really hope you have better luck with this cycle at CARU good luck keep me posted on how it all goes love jo xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jo...... just wanted to send you some        


Andi x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya andi thanks for all the      sending you millions back        good luck for your future tx love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Many thanks jo! How many cycles you had?  When you starting tx or have you already! best of luck may this cycle be THE CYCLE XXX


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi scouse    i have had 4 IVF cycles (all egg share!) and 1 Fet all BFN!! (all at LWC Cardiff) i was going to have another FET but none of my snow babies survived the thaw    I do have a 10 year old son from a previous relationship whom i adore! my surgeon at CARU seems to think all my failed attempts were down to my blocked and damaged tubes and now that they have been removed he said my chances should dramatically improve! I havent started treatment at CARU yet just waiting for pricing figures for egg share and away we go yippppeeee! thanks for your well wishes, and i wanted to wish you all the best for your cycle keep me updated on how your getting on loads of love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

wow jo you have really been thro the mill!  Did you concieve naturally with ds?  Its a bizarre game we're playing isn't it?  No rules and no guarantees.  I really hope you win this time and what a prize! X


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks scouse the feelings mutual for you hun!      yeah i got pregnant by accident when i was 17 i only slept with my sons father once (wish it was that easy now!!) i just wish i could turn back the clock and enjoyed him more as a baby, as i wasn't interested in being a mother back then, even though i loved him i found it really difficult. my son is every thing to me and i find it really hard to explain to him why he can't have a brother or sister like his friends (hes desperate to become a big brother!) also my husband doesn't have any children due to a zero sperm count, i know we are lucky to have jamie (my son) but it still doesn't stop the longing for another child. hope you are ok loads of love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Jo the irony of it!!!!  I bet you're a wonderful mum now and your son is lucky to have you too!  There is simply no rhyme or reason to life is there?  You take care X


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks scouse!!!             xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Jo,

Any news on your tx?

Andi x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi andi,    i still haven't heard anything yet     the first time i spoke to janet evans about them starting the egg share scheme was almost a year ago now, you'd think they would have it sorted by now!!     love jo xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

He who shouts ... shouts loudest.  I've learnt you get forgotten if you don't keep on to people.  Hope it's not long for you Jo


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks andi,     good luck with your cycle, i just saw on your ticker that you start down regging tomorrow whoooo hooooo           keep me up to date on your progress love jo xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes Jo .. tomorrow.  It seems to have taken ages to come around again.  At least I don't have the needle phobia this time round    

Don't forget to shout now  

Thanks for your well wishes

Andi xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news on this?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Lots of luck with the egg share Jo, look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news on this jo?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Jo what is it like being SO POPULAR?
We are all looking to you for inspiration as we may be following in your foot steps one day in the future if things don't work out!
I really hopeyou have heard and your tx has started or at least your schedule has been decided?
That son of yours needs a sibling to play footie with! X


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Awww thanks scouse     and to everyone else who has been posting!
I still haven't heard anything from CARU!     you would think they would at least let me know whats happening! hope everyone is ok,
Scouse, wots happening with you?  
Kara, not long till your follow up hun!   
Andi, i have pm'd you hun   

Love jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG!! Scouse i have just realised you have EC in a few days time! whoooo hoooo!

        

love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Jo
Have scan tom so will know where and when for def!
You heard any news?
Is DS watching our CRAP team playing?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what time are you at clinic?

im there at 1120am


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi scouse good luck for your scan hunnie, yeah DS is watching the footie he gets so stressy watching it if they are loosing! he is very passionate about liverpool on holiday he even got up on karaoke to sing you'll never walk alone this was in front of about 200 people (hes braver than me!   ) love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow Jo What a brave boy!  The way the team are playing they'll be walking all the way on their b****y own! AARGH!  They make memad! 
Sorry - change of subject
Jo heard any more about egg sharing?
Scan was fine - poor right ovary working over time, doubled number of follies whilst left one struggling.  Ec Mon, waiting for clinic to ring with times etc!
Kara sorry just read your post,but i was there at 9-30 so we would have missed!
How did it go?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya scouse, how are you hun? are you having EC tomorrow, if you are just wanted to wish you all the best, hopefully you will get lots of precious eggies!! love jo xxx

         

P.S my DS and DH are getting all geared up for the footie! god i hope they win otherwise my house is going to be unpleasant to live in! lol 

COME ON LIVERPOOL!!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Jo ec on tuesday now!  Just want to get it over with..... lots of eggies please!!!!
I'm SO NERVOUS!  Waiting for the match, it won't be pleasant here either if we lose!  And that's just me!  At least it takes my mind off Tues...for now!
How are you Jo?  Any news?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ha Ha lol your another footie nut then are you!!   
OMG tues for ec thats fab news hun! not long to go now! ive told my sister about starting my treatment so i can post on here now, i started down ****** on friday! whooo hoooo so far im feeling very excited about starting but im also very nervous as i know whats in store! the actual meds don't bother me its that dreaded 2ww thats the killer! i just hope the outcome of this cycle is different as ive always had BFN's! love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news, i feel the same as you the cycle itself is fine it is the 2ww thats a night mare

you hvaing time off work?

so when is baseline? 

you having any drugs that may help, clexane steriods?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Kara, my baseline scan is on the 12th nov! hopefully it will come around quick enough! yeah im having steroids (dexamethsone), gestone, baby asprin and ellestee (think thats how you spell it!) so fingers crossed that will do the trick! im not having treatment at CARU though im back with LWC as CARU were taking to long and after having had no tx for over a year i really wanted to fit a cycle in before xmas!
whats happening with you hun did your appointment go ok! love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i know what you mean about needing to start

have you been on these drugs before?

when do you start your steriods, i only ask as immon the same lol apart from the hrt that is


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes ive been on these drugs before, but ive only used the hrt when going through FET, ive used the steroids once before but this will be my fourth time using gestone this is going to be my first tx without those dreaded tubes though! yipeeeee!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed for you hun, i have known many to have their tubes removed and bingo a bfp

do you know when you start steriods?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks hun I can't really remember when i started taking them last time, im sure when i saw consultant he said to start them just before EC (that rings a bell anyway) and i have to take 750mcg which is 1 and a half tabs once a day i can remember gaining weight on these aswell but i suppose its a small price to pay, plus i wern't taking them that long as i had a BFN! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we will be on the same dose lol


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

ooh that has to be a good omen!!!     xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its got to be and how much herpain?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

whats herpain hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe my spelling is so bad today, i thought you were gona take clexane but your on asprin so just as good


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

I thought i was going   then! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in work and posting with my boss sat behind me,,,im so naughtie sometimes


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

u naughty girl!! lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im so bored atm......my mind wanders to ivf all the time when im in work

so mate you taking the 2ww off work?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Im glad i don't work sundays! i haven't really decided yet i might just take the first week off but don't really know yet i have done cycles where i took both weeks off and ive done cycles where i just took a few days off so i suppose i will just see how im feeling! what about you hun i bet you can't wait to get started!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have done both in the past, this time im taking 3 weeks off hehe and gona try and emjoy lunch with mates ect

yeah i can't wait to stay, everyone round me is getting pregnant and we have been trying for 10years in nov so think that it shoud be my turn now

our embryos are prefect everytime...so hoping that this next one will be it


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats a good idea taking 3 weeks off! you should be nice and chilled by doing that, i know what you mean about everyone around you being pregnant, i know 3 people who have had babies in the last week! wow you have been trying 10 years ive been trying for 6 and thought that was bad enough! im the same as you with embryos i have always managed to have text book cycles and perfect embies but for some reason they just haven't hung around! it has to be our turn soon! xxx


----------

